# Syncing Contacts with Email Accts.??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: I have an iPad 2,I created a 2nd Yahoo Mail Acct. to Separate Incoming Emails. I have a Gmail Acct. for the likes of YouTube.. Had gone through Settings, followed the prompts and so on.. The purpose of course is just having to type a couple letters of desired contact to have the rest fill in automatically when Composing an email..

My Gmail is fine , Access Yahoo #1 & #2 & gmail through the Apple Mail App Not a Problem.. Access Yahoo #1 through Yahoo Homepage Not a Problem, Access Yahoo #2 through Yahoo Homepage No Contacts , Nope Nauda...:angel: Thoughts & Ideas Appreciated.. Cheers Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Export Contacts from #1. Import them into #2. Format is .csv.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

Corday said:


> Export Contacts from #1. Import them into #2. Format is .csv.


:whistling: Thanks for the Comeback.. With an iPad , how can I Export from Y/#1 and Import to Y/#2.... :angel:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sync. Easier if your contact list is on an Apple computer.


----------

